# I am ready to VOMit



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

All I ever see is Vom this and Vom that. Does anyone follow American lines?
What about this breeding?


CH Bodan's Place Your Bet Of Grey Pine - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i'm ready to VOMit. that is genious and very,very, very
funny. i own a VOM'er.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> *i'm ready to VOMit. that is genious and very,very, very **funny.* i own a VOM'er.


LOL you're a lot quicker than I am. I had no idea why he spelled the title like that til I looked at your reply for a few minutes. (what can I say, sometimes the good ones go right over my head!)

I wonder what Boden's Place Your Bet of Grey Pines call name is?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I knew Bono, a bit. Have a pup linebred on ColorGuard. Must say I have not heard much talk about what various lines bring in the ASLs. Must not hang out in the right places.

I personally knew a litter out of Urban Cowboy to Hoheneichen bitch. They were pretty solid dogs.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> LOL you're a lot quicker than I am. I had no idea why he spelled the title like that til I looked at your reply for a few minutes. (what can I say, sometimes the good ones go right over my head!)
> 
> I wonder what Boden's Place Your Bet of Grey Pines call name is?


He is called Keno, father Bono was GV. Keno is my Abby's sire.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I follow and study American pedigrees  I'm trying to learn more about working lines, though I will admit that I find it quite difficult.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I know alot of ASL have this sire in their pedigree. I believe his call name was Dallas.

AOE SELECT EX. CH. Kismet's Sight For Sore Eyes - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I know very little about American lines-I believe that my rescue dog was probably American lines-I have heard about Dallas and Manhatten


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Courtney said:


> I know alot of ASL have this sire in their pedigree. I believe his call name was Dallas.
> 
> AOE SELECT EX. CH. Kismet's Sight For Sore Eyes - German Shepherd Dog


He was a busy dude.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am sure there are lists and boards where ASL's are admired. Overall, not here. Board rules restrict negatives, so talking about what many really think of ASLs is not encouraged. And I, for one, got the innuendo, immediately, and thought you need to broaden your horizons. I do a minimum of CDs on all my dogs, so I *do* see what is in the AKC breed rings, and find it sad. 

Lee


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

wolfstraum said:


> I am sure there are lists and boards where ASL's are admired. Overall, not here. Board rules restrict negatives, so talking about what many really think of ASLs is not encouraged.
> 
> Lee


Well alright then. 

Catch you later.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> I am sure there are lists and boards where ASL's are admired. Overall, not here. Board rules restrict negatives, so talking about what many really think of ASLs is not encouraged. And I, for one, got the innuendo, immediately, and thought you need to broaden your horizons. I do a minimum of CDs on all my dogs, so I *do* see what is in the AKC breed rings, and find it sad.


I too am not pleased with the look of ASL's, but I know there are some out there with solid temperament. Can someone who knows ASL's tell me what breeders and bloodlines produce healthy, sound dogs with a temperament capable of work? I know some of them are pretty good at herding.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Just a note here, I have a dog directly from Dallas's line. He is not healthy, has cowhock, a deformed tail and a deformed foot. May be from the other line he was bred with, but I am not a happy camper with that line of dogs.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> He is called Keno, father Bono was GV. Keno is my Abby's sire.


I don't know much about the standard ASL's either but I recognized some names further back in the lines but have no idea what they actually brought to the lines except for what I've read. (and who's knows if that's right?) Saw some Covy Tucker Hill dogs in there...and Lance. (no surprise he's everywhere)

Keno's sire and dam had nice write ups.
Mar Haven's And The Beat Goes On
Blue Moon's Runaround Sue 

Stuttgart's Sundance Kid is in there quite a few times 5 - 7 generations back. Both of our dogs share the 7th generation link to him also.
(might be the 6th generation...) Harley and Annie are now expecting a Christmas card from Abby. 
Stuttgart Sundance Kid

So no real help from me but thanks for posting the link, it always fun to look at the different lines and connect the dots. Who is Abby's dam?


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Courtney said:


> I know alot of ASL have this sire in their pedigree. I believe his call name was Dallas.
> 
> AOE SELECT EX. CH. Kismet's Sight For Sore Eyes - German Shepherd Dog





PaddyD said:


> He was a busy dude.


Yep! He's Gunner's grand daddy! 

Amari's Gunner - German Shepherd Dog



lisgje said:


> Just a note here, I have a dog directly from Dallas's line. He is not healthy, has cowhock, a deformed tail and a deformed foot. May be from the other line he was bred with, but I am not a happy camper with that line of dogs.


I've had no problems with Gunner. He's perfectly healthy *knock wood*.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I used to know ASL many many many moons ago. I think one of the reasons you don't see these dogs or their pedigrees discussed more is what would be the point of reference for the discussion. Usually, when you see the vom dogs discussed, it is usually in reference to traits, structure, behavoir, connections with different types of work, sport, or progeny. It is difficult to discuss ASL dogs because they are no longer in the fields of SAR, Sport, Working(military,Law Enforcement, Guide), on a large enough basis to give credibility to discussion. Heck, even at shows that they compete in at AKC, you more often than not see another line of dog competing for CDX or UD. 
This isn't a knock just stating factually that pedigrees are discussed to give knowledge about the dogs encompassed thus helping make better breeding and acquisition decisions. To know the names of a dog in a pedigree is superficial, to know the names of a dog in a pedigree and what were the strengths, weaknesses, traits, temperament, based on demonstrative evidence is valuable to breeders or people wanting a dog to show, trial, or work. If the dogs don't have ample progeny in the fields of sport, work, high level obedience, to reflect what they produce....then it isn't much to discuss unless you just want to be a name dropper.
Now this isn't bashing, just giving a plausible reason why there isn't more pedigree talk about ASL. 
Also, if you notice the discussion on WGSL is getting to the point that only Seiger show people and some hobby obedience people once in a while bring them up. Again, the majority of these dogs are in Seiger type shows and pet homes, so its hard for people to distinguish traits that savy breeders are looking for to continue their program.


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

LOL I know what you mean, OP.

But "vom" just means "of" in German, basically.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Actually there is a great deal of discussion of pedigrees and progeny in the ASL circles. Most of the discussion is, as one would expect, about conformation (and health) topics, not so much working abilities but it is there.

I would recommend that anyone interested in the ASL pedigrees and good producing dogs to go to the GSDCA website and maybe read the GSD Review (official publication of the GSDCA) - lots and lots of information about the ASL GSD's including all speciality show results and including the annual 
Futurity and Maturity shows. The GSDCA even maintains the ROM (Register of Merit) list of top producing Male and Female dogs based on the accomplishments (Sport and breed ring) of their progeny. Quite impressive.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Cool!!


----------

